# Moving from TT to S3 225



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Seriously considering changing to a S3 due to practicallity
Anyone done this? seriously considering it and would like some advice please  My local dealer has one marked up for 22,500 for a 2002, withh 11k on the clock. What was the price difference between these and a TT coupe? dealer has offered me 23k for mine.

Jonah


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Jonah, I did in a roundabout way and I love mine 

Mine is the 210 version, but when chipped has exactly the same output as a chipped 225.

The one option I would make sure it has is Bose, from what I understand not having this doesn't help when you come to move the car on.

I'll check on the prices tmrw for you as I have a CAP Black book at work.

Nick


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Cheers, is the drive very similar to the TT? and are the seat more comfortable? 
Jonah


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

If anything I would say it handles better than the TT 

Seats are much better, Electricaly adjustable Recaros with adjustable thigh support.

Mine also have the Alcantra inserts which give much better grip when cornering


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi,
moved from ttc 2 s3 225 in march 03
Seems to be quiter than the tt and would agree that the seats are more comfortable and very adjustable due to the fact that the seats are electric. Seems much more refined with the same performance and possibly better road holding??. 
I prefer the s3 to the ttc especially on a long journey.
I'm not sure whether It's a plus or minus but the seating position is quite high in comparison to the tt. This gives much better all round visibility especially overtaking, or changing lane swiftly in heavy traffic. Much more chuckable.
Seems to suit xenons as you can see more spread.
Much more practical all round.
More exclusive than tt not seen another for weeks.
Definitely not just a fast a3, looks v different when parked next to normal a3. Bit of a stealth fighter.
trouble is i still love the looks of the tt, but prefer the overall package of the S3


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

I bought my 225bhp S3 new in June 2002.

As I remember list was around 24,800. As with the TT zenon and leather Recaros are standard.

Metallic was around 400 notes as was Bose.

I tried both the TT and S3 before I bought the S3, basically it offers the best of both worlds, as good to drive as a TT but far more practical.

The fact that is was cheaper to buy and insure was the icing on the cake.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Went to look at the car today and it looks wicked IMP black leather with blue suede inserts.
The car doesn't have Bose or cd multi changer but i do have an Alpine sat nav unit and mpe changer that i hope to fitt in the S3. Also would my Brembos, DV,Samco hoses and short shifter be a straight swap to the S3.
Jonah


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Went to look at the car today and it looks wicked IMP black leather with blue suede inserts.
> The car doesn't have Bose or cd multi changer but i do have an Alpine sat nav unit and mpe changer that i hope to fitt in the S3. Also would my Brembos, DV,Samco hoses and short shifter be a straight swap to the S3.
> Jonah


Same seats as mine...Black leather with Blue Alcantra ;D

I'm 95% sure the brakes will go on, 100% that the DV and Samco's will go on and 95% sure the short shifter will fit.

As standard a 2002 225 TT Coupe with no options would have been Â£26100

And a standard 2002 S3 with no options would have been Â£24120


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Pricewise how about this one?

Sep03 with 290 miles on...21499 ;D

Make: AUDI 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: A3 HATCHBACK S3 QUATTRO 3DR 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Derivative: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Price: Â£21499 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Colour: BLUE 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Interior Colour: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Year: 01/09/2003 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Plate: AV53OKH 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mileage:290 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No. Owners: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MOT Expiry: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Service History: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Specification/Extras: manual gears 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Other Details: Electric Windows/Remote Central Locking/Half Leather/All-round Airbags/Air Conditioning/Power Assisted Steering/Anti-Locking Braking System/Alloy Wheels/CD Player 
Fords of Winsford 
Post Code: CW7 3AL 
Region: Midlands 
Contact Tel No.: 0845 8437700


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Cheers


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I kinda did this in that I had an S3 at the same time as my TTR and following a TTC. Mine turned out to be chipped but I didn't know it at the time. The S3 was definitely faster and sharper than a chipped TTC.

Drive one - you won't be disappointed. Having said that, the R32 is in another league and that's where my money would go (and has).

Good luck
Rob


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Having said that, the R32 is in another league and that's where my money would go (and has).


you just wait and see, you maybe eating your words soon.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have heard that the S3 handles and drives better than the TT.

But you won't get the same looks and the S3 is the old shape now. So your car will not be as cool as the TT is now.

In other words I think you will be downgrading and severely reducing your chances of getting laid! ;D


----------

